# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار المؤتمرات والندوات القانونية >  دورة الضمانات ومقاصد تشجيع الاستثمار تعقد في الاردن ودبي وتركيا والمغرب وتونس وماليزي

## دورة تدريبية

يسر مركز المجد للجودة وتطوير الموارد البشرية بدعوتكم للمشاركة بدورة :
 الضمانات ومقاصد تشجيع الاستثمار




باعتماد من جامعة غرب امريكيا و كليات هارفرد و كامبرج و مانشستر الدوليات للتدريب


تاريخ ومكان انعقاد الدورات التدريبية :

تعقد الدورات بشكل اسبوعي وعلى مدار العام


اماكن انعقاد الدورات التدريبية : 
 أماكن الانعقاد
 الدورات التي ستعقد في عمّان - الأردن
 الدورات التي ستعقد في دبي - الإمارات العربية المتحدة
 الدورات التي ستعقد في إسطنبول - تركيا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في تونس - تونس
 الدورات التي ستعقد في القاهرة - مصر
 الدورات التي ستعقد في شرم الشيخ - مصر
 الدورات التي ستعقد في بيروت - لبنان
 الدورات التي ستعقد في الدار البيضاء - المغرب
 الدورات التي ستعقد في برشلونة - إسبانيا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في مدريد - إسبانيا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في سنغافورة - سنغافورة
 الدورات التي ستعقد في تبليسي - جورجيا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في جاكرتا - أندونيسيا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في كوالالمبور - ماليزيا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في لندن - المملكة المتحدة
 الدورات التي ستعقد في باريس - فرنسا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في روما - إيطاليا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في بانكوك - تايلاند
 الدورات التي ستعقد في بكين - الصين
 الدورات التي ستعقد في برلين - ألمانيا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في أوتاوا - كندا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في واشنطن - الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية


*ملاحظة : يمكنكم الاطلاع على المحتويات التدريبية واهداف الدوره التدريبية من خلال الموقع الالكتروني :
www.almjd-hr.com











ويمكنكم مراسلتنا عبر معلومات الاتصال التالية :
الموقع الالكتروني : www.almjd-hr.com
البريد الالكتروني : info@almjd-hr.com
هاتف واتس اب و فايبر: 00962795447255





وفيما يلي بقية دورات القانون:
-دورة حماية حقوق الملكية الفكرية
-دورة حماية حقوق العلامة التجارية والنماذج الصناعية
-دورة فن الصياغة القانونية
-دورة التحكيم التجاري الدولي
-دورة حماية حقوق الملكية في مجال الحاسب الآلي والإنترنت
-دورة صياغة عقود التجاره الدوليه
-دورة الجوانب القانونية والأمنية للعمليات الإلكترونية
-دورة أهمية القانون الإداري في أعمال الإدارة العامة
-دورة التشريعات القانونية
-دورة القانون الإداري
-دورة إدارة النزاعات الدولية من الناحية القانونية
-دورة الجوانب القانونية للوظيفة العامة
-دورة صياغة النظم واللوائح القانونية والقرارات الادارية
-دورة فنون إدارة التحقيق الإداري
-دورة كتابة وصياغة العقود والمناقصات التجارية
-دورة مهارات كتابة العقود الفنية
-دورة مسائل قانونية وأخلاقية في خدمات الرعاية الصحية
-دورة الصياغة القانونية للقرارات الادارية
-دورة تنمية مهارات أعضاء الإدارات القانونية
-دورة التحكيم في منازعات المعاملات والعقود التجارية
-دورة سلطة التأديب في الوظيفة العامة بين الإدارة والقضاء
-دورة القانون التجاري
-دورة الضمانات ومقاصد تشجيع الاستثمار
-دورة صياغة إتفاقيات الشراكة المؤسسية والوثائق القانونية ذات الصلة
-دورة قواعد التسجيل والإدراج للشركات المساهمة
-دورة تنمية المهارات القانونية لأعضاء إدارات التنمية البشرية,وشؤون الموظفين,والعقود والمشتريات,والشؤون الإدارية والمالية
-دورة مهارات الكتابة القانونية وتقنيات صياغة التشريعات والعقود
-دورة الأصول الفنية فى صياغة المذكرات القانونية
-دورة الفكر القانوني المتميز في الاستشارات القانونية وتكوين الرأي القانوني
-دورة الأصول القانونية لكتابة المراسلات والمذكرات
-دورة المهارات القانونية في الاقناع وبناء الحجة وتحليل القضايا
-دورة اتقان فن المناظرات في العمل القانوني والقضائي
-دورة المهارات المتكاملة في الشؤون القانونية
-دورة أصول المرافعة وإعداد المذكرات والتقارير
-دورة أصول وأفضل ممارسات إجراءات التحقيق التأديبي
-دورة الصياغة القانوينة وفن المرافعات
-دورة مهارات الادعاء والدفاع في القضايا الإدارية
-دورة المهارات القانونية وفن صياغة المذكرات والعقود
-دورة الجوانب القانونيه في التحقيقات الاداريه وتوقيع الجزاءات
-دورة إعداد الدراسات والاستشارات القانونية
-دورة مهارات التفسير والتحليل القانوني وصياغة الاجراءات القانونية
-دورة الأساليب الحديثة في الصياغة القانونية
-دورة اتقان اللغة والكتابة القانونية
-دورة العقوبات البديلة
-دورة تنفيذ الاحكام القضائية
-دورة التفكير الابداعي والتحليلي في اعداد الدراسات والبحوث القانونية
-دورة الطرق الحديثة واليات الحماية القانونية لعقود التجارة الالكترونية
-دورة طرق صياغة العقود والاتفاقيات والمذكرات وفقا للاصول الحديثة للصيغة القانونية
-دورة صياغة العقود والاتفاقيات وفقا للاصول الحديثة للصيغة القانونية
-دورة الطرق الحديثة واليات الحماية القانونية لعقود التجارة الالكترونية
-دورة التفكير الابداعي والتحليل في اعداد الدراسات والبحوث القانونية
-دورة استراتيجيات ادارة العقود والحد من المخاطر المالية والقانونية
-دورة إدارة العقود والأوامر التغيرية والمطالبات العقـدية
-دورة المنظومة المتكاملة لإعداد وكتابة محاضر الجلسات البرلمانية
-دورة الرقابة القانونية على العقود والمناقصات
-دورة الاسس القانونية لإعداد العقود، المذكرات والقرارات
-دورة الإجراءات الحديثة لإعداد وتنفيذ المناقصات والممارسات والمزايدات
-دورة الجوانب القانونية للعمليات المصرفيةالجوانب القانونية للعمليات المصرفية
-دورة أصول الصياغة النموذجية للعقود وكيفية التصدي لمشاكلها
-دورة استراتيجيات اعداد العقود والمناقصات وتحديد المخاطر التعاقدية وتسوية المنازعات
-دورة الاستراتيجية الحديثة في تقييم العروض في مجال المناقصات وترسيتها وصياغة عقودها
-دورة التقنيات الحديثة في إدارة الجوانب القانونية والإدارية للعقود
-دورة أصول التفسير القانوني وكتابة المذكرات القانونية
-دورة كتابة العقود وتجنب المنازعات القانونية
-دورة تحديد المخاطر وتقييم المطالبات وإجراءات التحكيم
-دورة التقنيات الحديثة في تقديم العطاءات والتفاوض وإدارة العقود
-دورة تقييم وقياس فعالية إدارة العقود والالتزامات التعاقدية
-دورة أساليب التحقيق في حوادث وإصابات العمل
-دورة التقنيات المتقدمة في التحقيقات والمنازعات الإدارية
-دورة طرق صياغة العقود والاتفاقيات والمذكرات وفقا للأصول الحديثة للصيغة القانونية



كما نقدم لكم دورات تدريبية في مختلف المجالات :
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


دورات إدارة الموارد البشرية والتدريب / دورات القيادة والادارة /الدورات المالية والمحاسبية/دورات البنوك والمصارف/دورات السكرتارية وإدارة المكاتب/دورات العلاقات العامة والإعلام/دورات الأمن والسلامة العامة والصحة المهنية/دورات الجودة/دورات إدارة المشتريات والمخازن/دورات الهندسة والصيانة/دورات تقنية المعلومات/دورات التأمين/دورات البترول/دورات القانون


 [/URL]


يمكنكم الاطلاع على بقية الدورات التدريبية بمختلف المجالات عند زيارة الموقع الالكتروني :
www.almjd-hr.com

----------

